# Aquaclear HOB's/Power outages



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

I have several Aquaclear HOB's which I am quite satisfied with the exception of my having to touch the magnet/impeller to get them going again following a 2 second power outage. Out of about 12 filters I usually need to restart 2 or 3. I live in Etobicoke and we have these quick power outages about every 6 weeks or so.

It's very frustrating and I wonder what I'd come home to after a couple of weeks of being away.

Does anyone have a solution to this dilemma. I really don't want to replace all of the filters. 

I believe I remember other hobbyists experiencing the same.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

The only option is to keep the impellors perfectly clean. I would think this would be the least of your worries after a couple of weeks away.


----------

